# Welches Mainboard für den I7 8700k? Z370/Z390



## Janna (31. Oktober 2018)

*Welches Mainboard für den I7 8700k? Z370/Z390*

Hallo zusammen,

da bei dem System in meiner Sig das Board bzw. Cpu defekt ist und ich kein Risiko mehr bzgl. Gebrauchtkauf eingehen möchte zumal nicht genau klar ist ob CPU und/oder MB defekt sind, hab ich mich entschieden einen 8700k zu kaufen.

Ich habe jedoch keine Ahnung welches MB ich dazu kaufen sollte.... ein z370 oder neueres z390.
Ich würde gerne Asus vermeiden, da ich ausschließlich negative Erfahrungen gemacht habe mit dem Hersteller.

Ansonsten soll schon Moderat übertaktet werden, bei den z390 Boards bereitet mir der zusätzliche 4 Pin Anschluss für die CPU Spannung etwas bedenken, da mein E11 diesen zusätzlichen Anschluss nicht besitzt und ich wenn’s geht dieses weiter benutzen würde, da es relativ neu ist.

Was wären eure Empfehlungen?

Lg


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den I7 8700k? Z370/Z390*

Das ASRock Z370 Extreme4 ab €' '151,74 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ist hier eig die Dauerempfehlung


----------



## Janna (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den I7 8700k? Z370/Z390*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Das ASRock Z370 Extreme4 ab €'*'151,74 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ist hier eig die Dauerempfehlung



Hi Danke dir ,schau ich mir gleich mal an. Lohnen sich die Z390 Boards eher nicht? Budget wäre bei max 240€.

Lg


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den I7 8700k? Z370/Z390*

Kannst auch ein Z390 Board nehmen. Den zusätzlichen Stecker brauchst du ja nicht zwangsweise für den Betrieb. Für "moderates OC" würde aber auch ein 100€ Board reichen. Das Extreme4 ist schon recht ordentlich.


----------



## Janna (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den I7 8700k? Z370/Z390*

Haben die denn irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber den z370 wie zb bessere Kühlkörper/Komponenten ?

Ja habe Moderat angegeben weil viel mehr mit meinem Darkrock 4 nicht möglich sein wird oder? Zumal ich die cpu nicht Köpfen werde.
Habe leider keine Ahnung wie weit man da kommt und natürlich wird’s wahrscheinlich auch davon abhängen wieviel Spannung der Chip benötigen wird.

Da die Hardware sofern nichts kaputt geht sehr lange halten soll bin ich auch bereit gerade beim MB etwas mehr auszugeben wenn’s hilft.

Bei den Z390 hab ich mir das hier ausgeschaut: Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Pro ab €' '184,91 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Hat da jemand schon Erfahrung mit gemacht?

Lg


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den I7 8700k? Z370/Z390*



Janna schrieb:


> Haben die denn irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber den z370 wie zb bessere Kühlkörper/Komponenten ?



http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainboard-Hardware-154107/News/specs-Z390-pch-1257056/



Janna schrieb:


> Ja habe Moderat angegeben weil viel mehr mit meinem Darkrock 4 nicht möglich sein wird oder? Zumal ich die cpu nicht Köpfen werde.
> Habe leider keine Ahnung wie weit man da kommt und natürlich wird’s wahrscheinlich auch davon abhängen wieviel Spannung der Chip benötigen wird.
> 
> Da die Hardware sofern nichts kaputt geht sehr lange halten soll bin ich auch bereit gerade beim MB etwas mehr auszugeben wenn’s hilft.



Naja, der DR4 ist ja ein sehr potenter Kühler. Damit kann man schon einiges rausholen. Letztendlich hängt es aber natürlich von der Chipgüte und der Spannung ab, da hast du Recht. Ich würde mir da auch keinen großen Kopf machen. Ob du nachher 4,5 GHz oder 4,7 GHz hast, merkst du eh nicht. Ob du statt 1,29 Volt aber nur 1,23 Volt benötigst schon eher 

Zum Gigabyte Board kann ich nichts sagen (bin kein soo großer Gigabyte-Fan). Ich hab einmal ein teures Board gehabt, ein Asrock Taichi. Klar, klasse Brett mit allem ausgestattet. Aber ich kann nicht gerade sagen, dass ich deswegen irgendwelche OC Rekorde gebrochen habe  Ich denke, ich hätte den gleichen Takt auch mit einem günstigeren Board geschafft...


----------



## pphs (3. November 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den I7 8700k? Z370/Z390*

Hi, sorry, wenn ich einfach mal so reingrätsche.

Ich habe auch vor, mir irgendwann demnächst ein z390 zu holen (asus rog strix F). Und die Info mit dem zusätzlichen 4pin Anschluss ist mir neu. Wozu genau ist dieser denn? Braucht man den für den 8700k/9900k unbedingt?

Ich habe zZ ein 500w BQ SP 10 im Betrieb. Aber soweit ich weiß, hat das lediglich einen 8pin Anschluss. Kann ich mir nun einfach ein zusätzliches Kabel (CC-4420 1 X P4 + 4 ) kaufen und das anschliessen?


----------



## _Berge_ (3. November 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den I7 8700k? Z370/Z390*



pphs schrieb:


> Hi, sorry, wenn ich einfach mal so reingrätsche.
> 
> Ich habe auch vor, mir irgendwann demnächst ein z390 zu holen (asus rog strix F). Und die Info mit dem zusätzlichen 4pin Anschluss ist mir neu. Wozu genau ist dieser denn? Braucht man den für den 8700k/9900k unbedingt?
> 
> Ich habe zZ ein 500w BQ SP 10 im Betrieb. Aber soweit ich weiß, hat das lediglich einen 8pin Anschluss. Kann ich mir nun einfach ein zusätzliches Kabel (CC-4420 1 X P4 + 4 ) kaufen und das anschliessen?



Zusätzliche EPS Stecker müssen bei Mainstream Sockel nicht belegt werden, diese dienen (meist als Marketing Aspekt) für stabileres OC oder SLI, manche schrieben auch mal vom "Turbo-Modus"

Einen zweiten EPS Stecker bekommst meistens erst ab 700W, benötigst du aber nicht

Einzigen Anwendungsfälle wo das System NICHT lief waren X299 oder X399 Boards beliebieger Hersteller, dort musste teilweise ein zweiter 8Pin EPS angebracht werden, ob es nun zum Schein war oder die HEDT Plattform mittlerweile so hungrig ist kann ich leider nicht sagen 


Kurzum: lass den 4Pin einfach weg, es wird laufen


----------



## pphs (3. November 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den I7 8700k? Z370/Z390*

Ich danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Janna (4. November 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für den I7 8700k? Z370/Z390*

Habe die Kombination jetzt mal als Test gekauft, da ich mir einige Testberichte durchgelesen hatte und das Gigabyte Board eine relativ gute Bewertung hatte.
Fand mich jetzt nicht sofort im UEFI zurecht , da sind soviel verschiedene Einstellung und wahrscheinlich heißen die bekannten Einstellungen einfach anders.

Provisorisch den Speicher nur eingestellt sowie die cpu Spannung auf Max 1.3V beschränkt bei 4.8ghz all Core. 
Ich habe die ganzen sparfunktionen nicht angerührt und was mir gleich aufgefallen ist, ist das er im Windows trotz Höchstleistungs Energieprofil auf 4.5ghz taktet wenn nichts läuft und auf 1.21 Vcore runter geht und während Stresstests auf 4.8ghz wechselt die Spannung zwischen 1.24-1.28 (laut cpu z) rum? 
Sehe sowas zum ersten Mal...(auch im Idle wechselt er zwischen 4,8 und 4,5 hin und her) 
Laut hwinfo ist die Max Vcore bei 1.254V ... finde das ganze seltsam, die Temperatur ist bei ca 60 Grad nach mehreren Stunden betrieb während dem Spielen, was mich überrascht , da der 6850k bei 600 mhz weniger und trotz verlötet 10 Grad wärmer wurde im Schnitt.

Werde mich mit den Einstellungen auseinandersetzen sobald es mir etwas besser geht.

Lg


----------

